# Riverside sites ?



## 99203 (May 14, 2006)

Is there any publication that tells where all the riverside campsites are ( something along the lines of the seaview......which I have just ordered )

We have a dog that loves swimming , but not all descriptions of sites tell you if it's a riverside one or not , and you have to start getting right down into Google earth / Multimap to find out.

Any ideas folks ??

~Dolly~


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

See:

http://www.visitthames.co.uk/publications.html

This is a free Environment Agency booklet download of campsites alongside the River Thames

I'm sorry it's not a lot of use to you in Tyneside DollyPeel but it might be useful for others !

G

PS Kendal C&CC site is a good one -if your dog is cattle and sheep friendly ?


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

That is an excellent idea Dolly  

I love being near to water so perhaps we can all tell of ones we know and take it from there :wink:


----------



## 99203 (May 14, 2006)

Thanks Grizzly , that will do for future reference.

Tokkalosh :
Here's one we stayed at last weekend...so it can be our * Starter for 10 * 

http://www.swaleview.co.uk/


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Dolly 

The CC site book lists CLs with fishing on site or very close ... :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Riverside*

Hi

I like the idea of riverside camping - the noise of the water etc is lovely.

On a down side, possible problems with mides etc?

Rapide561


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Riverside*



Rapide561 said:


> On a down side, possible problems with mides etc?


Okay. Had me going for a while. Tides? Rides? Midas? Figured it must be midges :wink:

Gerald


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Riverside*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> On a down side, possible problems with mides etc?
> 
> Rapide561


As its says below: "Bearers of the name were still noted as among the Gaelic nobility till as late as the 1690's, though they had lost any real power long before." so you shouldn't have to much trouble with them! mind you the midges could be more of a problem.

In medieval Ireland, the Kings of Mide were of the Clann Cholmain, a branch of the Uí Néill. Several were High Kings of Ireland. After the collapse of the kingdom in the 12th century its dynasty, the Ua Mael Sechlainn or Ó Melaghlin's, were forced west and settled on the east bank of the Shannon. Bearers of the name were still noted as among the Gaelic nobility till as late as the 1690's, though they had lost any real power long before.

The Kingdom of Mide itself seems to have existed as a kingdom (though of varying sizes) since at least the early historic era. Its name means "middle", denoting the fact that it was situated in the very centre of Ireland (in what is now Westmeath, parts of north Offaly, south Longford and western Meath. Its early kings may have been of the Dal Messin Corb - whose sept, the Ui Garrchon, were Kings of Leinster. However, from the late 400's onwards they were driven away from their original homeland in Kildare and over the Wicklow Mountains by the Ui Néill, whose sept, the Clann Cholmáin, took their place.

Not taking the P, I'm always pressing the wrong key or miss spelling.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

The St Neots site (CCC) is right on the river Gt Ouse. In fact sometimes when its wet, the site goes onto 24hr evacuation standby. The Boroughbridge site is also on a riverbank (CCC) open all year. Devizes (CCC) is 100m from the canal.
Malc


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Mideges/midas*

Perhaps it was a potential problem with Midas rather than mides?!?!

Rapide561


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Mideges/midas*



Rapide561 said:


> Perhaps it was a potential problem with Midas rather than mides?!?!


You're saying parking by the river gives you problems with your exhaust? :?

Gerald


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

You could also try the CC site at Rhyader, mid Wales. No facilities hence cheap and set right in the bend of a lovely river. Good walks & cycling up the Elan Valley.

Or how about the CC site at Strid Wood in the Yorkshire Dales. Just a short walk through the woods to the river Wharfe.


Trevor


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

Caravan and Camping club site at Powburn just south of Wooler is right on the river and only about 30 miles away from you


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sounds like we've got the making of our own book here. Better not let BrianL see this - he'll pinch the idea :? 

Gerald


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Severn House site at Montford Bridge...With pub next door :wink:


----------



## 99203 (May 14, 2006)

Good grief , I go out and come back to a dozen sites already !

Thank you everyone , please keep them coming  

~Dolly~


----------



## 99203 (May 14, 2006)

Just spent the weekend at the Rowntree site in the middle of York , right by the river.
Excellent site  

We even got adopted by two ducks !!!


Dolly


----------

